# ســـــــؤال (2)



## Alexander.t (24 أغسطس 2010)

*مرحباً بكم فى ثانى موضوع ضمن سلسلة سؤال وجواب
بالامس كان سؤالنا
*​ 


+ Cupid + قال:


> *
> للرجل
> هل تقبل ان تخرج خطيبتك او زوجتك مع رجل بدونك اي أن كان السبب؟
> للمرأه
> ...


 

*اما اليوم فالسؤال سيكون بغاية البساطه

السؤال هو
للرجل
ماذا ستفعل لو طلبت منك شريكة العمر باص ورد ( كلمة مرور ) الاميل

للمرأه
ماذا ستفعلى لو طلب منكِ شريك العمر باص ورد (كلمة مرور ) الاميل
*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (24 أغسطس 2010)

مرحبا 

طبعا هاعطيها كلمه المرور لانها بتكون قاعده معايه وانا فاتح النت 
وهى ملهاش فى النت اصلا

شكرا للموضوع​


----------



## ponponayah (24 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *
> للمرأه
> ماذا ستفعلى لو طلب منكِ شريك العمر باص ورد (كلمة مرور ) الاميل
> *​




*مفيهاش مشكلة يعنى 
اكيد مفيش حاجة اخاف منها
علشان مارضاش اديهولو
ايون كدا خليك طيب فى الاسئلة
ميرسى يا مينا*​


----------



## Rosetta (24 أغسطس 2010)

> *للمرأه
> ماذا ستفعلى لو طلب منكِ شريك العمر باص ورد (كلمة مرور ) الاميل​*


*عادي ما فيها مشكلة لاني بكون واثقة من نفسي انه ما فيش حاجة غلط في ايميلي و اني مخلصة ليه هو بس و ما فيش غيره يراسلني :Love_Letter_Send:

لا هو السؤال سهل المرة دي يا كيوبيد  ​*


----------



## minatosaaziz (24 أغسطس 2010)

> *ماذا ستفعل لو طلبت منك شريكة العمر باص ورد ( كلمة مرور ) الاميل*


طبعا هأديهالها لاني مش هأخبي حاجة عنها ولو رفضت اني اعمل كده هأثير الشكوك حول نفسي وهازعلها مني . وطبعا طالما بحبها خطيبتي مفيش حاجة تترفضلها  .


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أغسطس 2010)

*اعترض بشده 
هو صحيح مطلبش ومش هيطلب بس الايميل  من خصوصياتى ومفيش اى مبرر  انه يطلب طلب زى ده ​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أغسطس 2010)

*للرجل
هل تقبل ان تخرج خطيبتك او زوجتك مع رجل بدونك اي أن كان السبب؟

مافيش مشكله

شكرا مينا للاسئله

*​


----------



## Mason (24 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *للمرأه*
> *ماذا ستفعلى لو طلب منكِ شريك العمر باص ورد (كلمة مرور ) الاميل*​


 

*يسسسس *
*عادى لية لأ *
*ميرسى على الاسئلة الجميلة والجريئة *


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (24 أغسطس 2010)

*اديتهولها ياخويا*
*وبوظتلي الدنيا مع واحدة كدة*
*لسة امبارح صدقني*​


----------



## besm alslib (24 أغسطس 2010)

* ماذا ستفعلى لو طلب منكِ شريك العمر باص ورد (كلمة مرور ) الاميل*





*هو صحيح ما طلبه ابدااااا بس الااكيد طبعا مش هعارض او بمعنى اصح مش هينفع اعارض بس ده مش هيمنع اني ضمنيا*

*هكون متدايقه لان زي مقالت دونا الميل ده يعتبر من خصوصياتي وطلبه الباص اكيد هيعتبر عدم ثقه*



*شكرا على السؤال وتقريبا شكلك عايز توقعنا في بعض هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## govany shenoda (24 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *
> 
> للمرأه
> ماذا ستفعلى لو طلب منكِ شريك العمر باص ورد (كلمة مرور ) الاميل
> *​



عادي خالص اصلي مش فيه خصوصيات بيني وبينه
واصلا الباص هو هو الاتنين واحد اصل احنا بنعمل كل حاجه زي بعض


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> * السؤال هو
> للرجل
> ماذا ستفعل لو طلبت منك شريكة العمر باص ورد ( كلمة مرور ) الاميل
> *​




*ايوه كده خليك حنين علينا في الاسئله
بص ياعم مينا 
انا معنديش مانع اديها باسورد الميل
واديها باسورد حياتي كلها 
لكن الاول اعرف ايه السبب هل شكه في حاجه
ولا ده عدم ثقه منها وهنا تفرق كتير
لكن المبدأ نفسه معنديش اي مشكله​*


----------



## govany shenoda (24 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ايوه كده خليك حنين علينا في الاسئله​*
> *بص ياعم مينا *
> *انا معنديش مانع اديها باسورد الميل*
> *واديها باسورد حياتي كلها *
> ...


 ياعم ياعم ايه الحنان والعقل ده كله
هههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 أغسطس 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> * للمرأه
> ماذا ستفعلى لو طلب منكِ شريك العمر باص ورد (كلمة مرور ) الاميل
> *​



لا طبعااااااااااااااااا :hlp:
عشان الميل والى عليه يخصونى انا والمفروض فى ثقه بينا 
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أغسطس 2010)

*اكيد هديهاله مادام مافيش حاجة خايفة منها او مخيباها عليه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أغسطس 2010)

> *للمرأه*
> *ماذا ستفعلى لو طلب منكِ شريك العمر باص ورد (كلمة مرور ) الاميل*




اكيييييد هرفض وبشدة​ 
لان ده شئ من الخصوصية ومبحبش التطفل​ 
وكمان ممكن احس انه بيفتش ورايا او مش بيثق فيا​ 
​​هيبقى يومه اسود لو فكر يطلب الطلب ده​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أغسطس 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> ياعم ياعم ايه الحنان والعقل ده كله
> هههههههههه




*ههههههههه

النق ده اللي جايبنا ورا :smil8:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ​​هيبقى يومه اسود لو فكر يطلب الطلب ده​




*قلتهالك مره يا بنتي
ربنا يكون في عونه اللي هيتجوزك
هيكون ظلم نفسه وريح البشريه كلها :heat:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أغسطس 2010)

> قلتهالك مره يا بنتي
> ربنا يكون في عونه اللي هيتجوزك
> هيكون ظلم نفسه وريح البشريه كلها :heat:


 
*هههههههههه*

*هو يطول يا بنى*​


----------



## biscuta (24 أغسطس 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *مرحباً بكم فى ثانى موضوع ضمن سلسلة سؤال وجواب*
> 
> *بالامس كان سؤالنا*​
> 
> ...


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 أغسطس 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> للمرأه
> ماذا ستفعلى لو طلب منكِ شريك العمر باص ورد (كلمة مرور ) الاميل
> [/SIZE][/FONT][/B][/COLOR][/CENTER]



*أه طبعاااااااااا هديهوله 
لا انا مش بعمل حاجة هخاف منها 
وفى أنتظار رقم 3 يا مينا 
حلوة سلسلة سؤال وجواب دى 
بس المفروض تعملنا نموذج بالأجابة فى الاخر :t30:
هههههههه
شكرا يامون*​


----------



## Critic (24 أغسطس 2010)

*



للرجل
ماذا ستفعل لو طلبت منك شريكة العمر باص ورد ( كلمة مرور ) الاميل


أنقر للتوسيع...


هتقل عليها شوية علشان احسسها ان فى حاجة خطيرة بتحصل من وراها
و بعد لما تتجنن و تغير عليا
هبئى ادهولها*


----------



## Critic (24 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اكيييييد هرفض وبشدة​
> 
> لان ده شئ من الخصوصية ومبحبش التطفل​
> وكمان ممكن احس انه بيفتش ورايا او مش بيثق فيا​
> ...


 
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ايه معاملة مرات الاب دى*
*رفقا يا كوينا*
*الله يكون فى عونك يا اخويا*


----------



## sony_33 (24 أغسطس 2010)

> للرجل
> ماذا ستفعل لو طلبت منك شريكة العمر باص ورد ( كلمة مرور ) الاميل


*ناقص تفتشنى وانا معاها
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا طبعا حكون معاها وانا بفتح الاميل ما انى ادهولها لية يعنى
احنا صعايدة لامؤاخذة واهلى يدبحونى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## marcelino (25 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *
> *​ *
> للرجل
> ماذا ستفعل لو طلبت منك شريكة العمر باص ورد ( كلمة مرور ) الاميل
> ...




*هديهولها من قبل ما تطلبه
*​


----------



## marcelino (25 أغسطس 2010)

critic قال:


> * هتقل عليها شوية علشان احسسها ان فى حاجة خطيرة بتحصل من وراها*
> * و بعد لما تتجنن و تغير عليا*
> * هبئى ادهولها*




*شــقى و عفررريت  هههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 أغسطس 2010)

للمرأه
ماذا ستفعلى لو طلب منكِ شريك العمر باص ورد (كلمة مرور ) الاميل
      [/size][/font][/b][/color][/center][/quote]
*عادي اديهولو  
مش بتقول شريك العمر
دي اقل حاجه يطلبها
ولو كمان طلب مني ماافتحشي اميلات خالص برضو هوافق
وده من حقو انو يطلبو
ميرسي ع السؤال الجميل



*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 أغسطس 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *اديتهولها ياخويا*
> *وبوظتلي الدنيا مع واحدة كدة*
> *لسة امبارح صدقني*​




30:30:30:30:30:30:


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2010)

* يا مينا  لو  كان قله  ثقة يبقى  مش هتاخد حاجة *
*شكرا يا مينا*​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أغسطس 2010)

> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ايه معاملة مرات الاب دى*
> *رفقا يا كوينا*
> *الله يكون فى عونك يا اخويا*


 
ههههههههههههههه

بس انا عندى حق
​


----------



## ارووجة (25 أغسطس 2010)

لو طلبه هيك بلا سبب اعطيه
 بس لو طلبه بسبب عدم ثقة بيا طبعا لا 
وشكرا


----------



## mero_engel (25 أغسطس 2010)

*لا مش هوافق لانه يعتبر عدم ثقه *
*انا ممكن افتحه قدامه كانوع من اطمئنان لكن مش هدهوله لانه دا شي من الخصوصيه*
​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (25 أغسطس 2010)

للمرأه
ماذا ستفعلى لو طلب منكِ شريك العمر باص ورد (كلمة مرور ) الاميل ؟

عادي مفيش مشكلة لاني بكون واثقة انه مفيش حاجة غلط بالايميل
مرسي للسؤال .


----------



## جيلان (25 أغسطس 2010)

لو جات ظروف مثلا حاجة محتاجة يعملهالى فى الايميل واخدالباص بالصدفة اوكى مش هغيره حتى لو هو عرفه
لكن لو طلبه كدى عشن يبقى معاه مش هديهوله ولو مش واثق فيا بالسلامة
مش عشن حاجة لكنها خصوصية وبعدين لو رسايل اوف لاين مهمة بخصوص اى حاجة جاية لو هو فتح الايميل مش هتوصلى يعنى تعطيل ولغبطة ملهاش لزمة


----------



## dodo jojo (25 أغسطس 2010)

اى نعم..ايييزى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أغسطس 2010)

طالما طلبها مرة ومش بألحاح
هديهوله طبعا مافيش مشاكل

لكن لو عمال على بطال
يبقى فى ان 
وساعتها مش هوافق​


----------



## ميرنا (25 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *للمرأه*
> *ماذا ستفعلى لو طلب منكِ شريك العمر باص ورد (كلمة مرور ) الاميل*​


 
اكيبد هدهوله طبعا لانى لو عندت معاه انا الخسرانة وهدخل الشك جوه قلبه حتى لو مش بعمل غلط طاب وعلى ايه بس عموما هو مش حابب الانترنت اصلا ​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 أغسطس 2010)

ابانووب قال:


> مرحبا
> 
> طبعا هاعطيها كلمه المرور لانها بتكون قاعده معايه وانا فاتح النت
> وهى ملهاش فى النت اصلا
> ...




نورت يا مان


----------



## Alexander.t (26 أغسطس 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *مفيهاش مشكلة يعنى
> اكيد مفيش حاجة اخاف منها
> علشان مارضاش اديهولو
> ايون كدا خليك طيب فى الاسئلة
> ميرسى يا مينا*​



اى خدعه يا بونى هههههه
نورتى يا قمر


----------



## Alexander.t (26 أغسطس 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *عادي ما فيها مشكلة لاني بكون واثقة من نفسي انه ما فيش حاجة غلط في ايميلي و اني مخلصة ليه هو بس و ما فيش غيره يراسلني :love_letter_send:
> 
> لا هو السؤال سهل المرة دي يا كيوبيد  ​*


اى خدعه يا روز ههههههه
نورتى يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أغسطس 2010)

عايزين نعرف اجابتك على السؤال يا كيوبيد

احنا عارفين انك ديموقراطى 

ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أغسطس 2010)

لو طلبه بنيه صافيه 
بدون تردد هاوافق اديله الباسورد عادي


لكن لو حسيت انه عدم ثقه منه فيا

هارفض وطبعا دا هايبان من اسلوب طلبه


ثانكس علي السؤال


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أغسطس 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> طبعا هأديهالها لاني مش هأخبي حاجة عنها ولو رفضت اني اعمل كده هأثير الشكوك حول نفسي وهازعلها مني . وطبعا طالما بحبها خطيبتي مفيش حاجة تترفضلها  .




تفكير جامد يا مان
نورتنى


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أغسطس 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *اعترض بشده
> هو صحيح مطلبش ومش هيطلب بس الايميل  من خصوصياتى ومفيش اى مبرر  انه يطلب طلب زى ده ​*




كنت متوقع ردك على فكره 

نورتى يا دون


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أغسطس 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *للرجل
> هل تقبل ان تخرج خطيبتك او زوجتك مع رجل بدونك اي أن كان السبب؟
> 
> مافيش مشكله
> ...




نورتنى يا حبيبى


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أغسطس 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> *يسسسس *
> *عادى لية لأ *
> *ميرسى على الاسئلة الجميلة والجريئة *




نورتى يا قمر


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أغسطس 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *اديتهولها ياخويا*
> *وبوظتلي الدنيا مع واحدة كدة*
> *لسة امبارح صدقني*​



بص هى لو واحده كده ، يبقى من حقها تبوظ الدنيا
اما لو واحده كده يبقى مش من حقها ههههه
نورتنى يمعلم


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أغسطس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> * ماذا ستفعلى لو طلب منكِ شريك العمر باص ورد (كلمة مرور ) الاميل*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



لا ده سؤال عادى خالص ومش هيطلب بأذن الله عشان متوقعوش فى بعض هههههههههه 
نورتى يا أم جورج


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أغسطس 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> عادي خالص اصلي مش فيه خصوصيات بيني وبينه
> واصلا الباص هو هو الاتنين واحد اصل احنا بنعمل كل حاجه زي بعض



عجبتنى جدا الجمله اللى لونتها بأحمر
نورتى يا قمر


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ايوه كده خليك حنين علينا في الاسئله
> بص ياعم مينا
> انا معنديش مانع اديها باسورد الميل
> واديها باسورد حياتي كلها
> ...



انت اتطرقت لنقطه هتعرضلها فى ردى
نورتنى يا مان


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أغسطس 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> لا طبعااااااااااااااااا :hlp:
> عشان الميل والى عليه يخصونى انا والمفروض فى ثقه بينا
> ​



هههههههههههه
نورتى يا كوكى


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أغسطس 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *اكيد هديهاله مادام مافيش حاجة خايفة منها او مخيباها عليه*​




ردك عجبنى يا روكا
نورتى يا قمر


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اكيييييد هرفض وبشدة​
> لان ده شئ من الخصوصية ومبحبش التطفل​
> وكمان ممكن احس انه بيفتش ورايا او مش بيثق فيا​
> هيبقى يومه اسود لو فكر يطلب الطلب ده​




انتى متأكده انك هتعملى كده مع خطيبك او جوزك
تطفل !!!!!!!! ههههههههه
تحفه يا تاسونى نورتى يا قمر


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أغسطس 2010)

biscuta قال:


> + Cupid + قال:
> 
> 
> > *مرحباً بكم فى ثانى موضوع ضمن سلسلة سؤال وجواب*
> ...


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أغسطس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *أه طبعاااااااااا هديهوله
> لا انا مش بعمل حاجة هخاف منها
> وفى أنتظار رقم 3 يا مينا
> حلوة سلسلة سؤال وجواب دى
> ...




متقلقيش هنزل مراجعات قبل الامتحانات على طول :t30:
نورتى يا مرمر


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أغسطس 2010)

Critic قال:


> *
> هتقل عليها شوية علشان احسسها ان فى حاجة خطيرة بتحصل من وراها
> و بعد لما تتجنن و تغير عليا
> هبئى ادهولها*




خد بالك من الشك يا ولد عمى :hlp:
نورت يا حبيبى


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أغسطس 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *ناقص تفتشنى وانا معاها
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا طبعا حكون معاها وانا بفتح الاميل ما انى ادهولها لية يعنى
> احنا صعايدة لامؤاخذة واهلى يدبحونى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​




ههههههههههههههه
نورت يا حبيبى


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أغسطس 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *هديهولها من قبل ما تطلبه
> *​



بوب يا بوب


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أغسطس 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> للمرأه
> ماذا ستفعلى لو طلب منكِ شريك العمر باص ورد (كلمة مرور ) الاميل
> 
> *عادي اديهولو
> ...




رايك جميل
نورتى يا قمر


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * يا مينا  لو  كان قله  ثقة يبقى  مش هتاخد حاجة *
> *شكرا يا مينا*​




رايك حلو بس خد بالك من الشك لازم تقتله 

نورت يا مان


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أغسطس 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> لو طلبه هيك بلا سبب اعطيه
> بس لو طلبه بسبب عدم ثقة بيا طبعا لا
> وشكرا




مع انك صعب تحددى هل هو بسبب ولا بلا سبب
الا ان وجهة نظرك تُحترم
نورتى يا قمر


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أغسطس 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *لا مش هوافق لانه يعتبر عدم ثقه *
> *انا ممكن افتحه قدامه كانوع من اطمئنان لكن مش هدهوله لانه دا شي من الخصوصيه*
> ​




مش عارف ليه اغلب الناس واخدين الموضوع عدم ثقه
مع انه ممكن يكون مجرد اختبار:11azy:
نورتى يا ميرو


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أغسطس 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> للمرأه
> ماذا ستفعلى لو طلب منكِ شريك العمر باص ورد (كلمة مرور ) الاميل ؟
> 
> عادي مفيش مشكلة لاني بكون واثقة انه مفيش حاجة غلط بالايميل
> مرسي للسؤال .




ميرسى يا ملكه نورتى


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أغسطس 2010)

جيلان قال:


> لو جات ظروف مثلا حاجة محتاجة يعملهالى فى الايميل واخدالباص بالصدفة اوكى مش هغيره حتى لو هو عرفه
> لكن لو طلبه كدى عشن يبقى معاه مش هديهوله ولو مش واثق فيا بالسلامة
> مش عشن حاجة لكنها خصوصية وبعدين لو رسايل اوف لاين مهمة بخصوص اى حاجة جاية لو هو فتح الايميل مش هتوصلى يعنى تعطيل ولغبطة ملهاش لزمة




هو ده الحب عشان باص ورد يبقى بالسلامه :hlp: هههههههههه
نورتى يا جيلى


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> اى نعم..ايييزى



نورت يا مان


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أغسطس 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> طالما طلبها مرة ومش بألحاح
> هديهوله طبعا مافيش مشاكل
> 
> لكن لو عمال على بطال
> ...



زى الفل اغلب اللى ردو مش موافقين :a4:

نورتى يا سندريلا


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أغسطس 2010)

apsoti قال:


> اكيبد هدهوله طبعا لانى لو عندت معاه انا الخسرانة وهدخل الشك جوه قلبه حتى لو مش بعمل غلط طاب وعلى ايه بس عموما هو مش حابب الانترنت اصلا ​




هو ده كلام الناس العاقلين بجد يا ميرنا 
نورتى يا قمر


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> عايزين نعرف اجابتك على السؤال يا كيوبيد
> 
> احنا عارفين انك ديموقراطى
> 
> ههههههههههههههه​




هههههههههه متقلقيش هنزل بالاجابه ناو بس بعد ما اخلص رد


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أغسطس 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> لو طلبه بنيه صافيه
> بدون تردد هاوافق اديله الباسورد عادي
> 
> 
> ...




وجهة نظرك تُحترم يا نيفين
نورتى يا قمر


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أغسطس 2010)

*طبعا انا هقول وجهة نظرى من منطلق شخصيتى وطبعا هعارض ناس كتيير رفضو مبدء الموضوع من أصله
انا كشاب شرقى أنظر للعلاقه بينى وبين الفتاه التى معى ليس كأننا اثنان  بل واحد
 اذاً 
لا يحق لى ان ارفض شىء تطلبه وهذا الشىء يخصنى
حتى لو كان مطلب هذا الشىء مدفوع بالشك
كونى رفضت اعطائها هذا الشىء فبهذا سيزداد الشك بداخلها 
ولكن بقبولى سأقطع الشك باليقين وحينما تحدث مشكله بيننا مصدرها الشك سيكون لى كل الحق فى انا اقف واصيح بوجهها 
أذكر لى موقف واحد يدعوكى لهذا الشك.
ولكن دعونا نقلب الاحداث رأساً على عقب
ولنفترض جدلاً 
انى اعترضت ولم اعطيها باص ورد الاميل
وحدث بينا مشاده بسيطه
 هنا سيكون لها كل الحق فى ان تصيح هى بوجهى مشككه  ومتشككه فىّ لسبب بسيط وتافه اننى رفضت فقط اعطيها باص ورد الايميل بداعى  تافه جدا وهو خصوصيتى
فحينما توجد خصوصيه بين اتنين عشاق من وجهة نظرى
فى حقيقة الامر لا توجد بينهم اى علاقه تربطهم ببعض
 
فحتى الصديق الحميم لا توجد بينه وبين صديقه خصوصيه فى اعز ما يملك 
فما بالكم بعاشقان
أو
 بالاحرى فما  بالكم بخطيبتى او زوجتى التى لا يوجد بيننا اى نوع من انواع الخصوصيه
فهى خطيبتى التى ستكون زوجتى 
  التى امارس معها كل شىء فى الحياه.

 ويبقى السؤال هل بعد كل ذلك توجد بينكم خصوصيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 أغسطس 2010)

فين باقي الاسئله
​


----------



## GoDz (29 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *
> للرجل
> ماذا ستفعل لو طلبت منك شريكة العمر باص ورد ( كلمة مرور ) الاميل
> 
> *​




*لأ ...*
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 أغسطس 2010)

عادى ياخدها لانى طول ما انا مش بعمل حاجة غلط خلاص 
بس بالمقابل انا كمان اخد الباس وورد بتاعه​


----------



## zama (30 أغسطس 2010)

فى البداية كل الشكر و التقدير و الاحترام لرأى أخويا *كيوبيد* ..

ثانياً : أحترم كل الأراء و سعيد جداً بأن المنتدى متعدد الأفكار و الأتجاهات و هذا هو ثراء الفكر ..

لى رأى به بعض التحفظات ع الأفكار العامة المطروحة بالردود المعترضة :

وجدت كلمتين بتلك الردود هما :

ينبغى أولاً أن نعيد النظر بمواريثنا الثقافية 

*الثقة ، الخصوصية *

الثقة لا تعنى إطلاقاً إنعدام الإشراف لأنه بدوره يؤدى لكثرة الخطأ ..

مجرد إن الرجل أستأمنك على بيته و أسمه دى *ثقة* ..

و كذلك الأمر موجه للرجل مجرد إن البنت أستأمنتك على نفسها دى ثقة ..

*أمثلة كتابية* : ربنا كان واثق بأدم و حواء بدليل أنه وهبهم جنة عدن و بنفس الوقت كان بيشرف عليهم 

أوقات المتابعة و الإشراف لما ربنا مشى فى الجنة مع هبوب ريح النهار .. تكوين أصحاح 3 عدد 8 ..

*مثال أخر :* موقف بشارة السيدة العذراء إنجيل معلمنا لوقا أصحاح 1 عدد 26: 38  ..

الله كان واثق من طهارة و طاعة السيدة العذراء و لكن رغم ذلك أرسل لها الملاك لأستبيان موقفها علانية ..

==

الخصوصية بين نسيج الجسد الواحد تسمى إنعزالية و إنقسام ..

متى الأصحاح 19 العدد 6 إِذاً لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقُهُ إِنْسَانٌ».  
 مرقس الأصحاح 10 العدد 8 وَيَكُونُ الاِثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً. إِذاً لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ.  

*مثال كتابى :* سفر صموئيل الأول أصحاح 15 عدد 10 : 31 تشير هذه الأعداد لمخالفة شاول لوصية الرب فى الحرب ، بهذا شاول عزل روح الرب عن مـُلكه من خلال تصرفه السئ و هذا واضح فى العدد 20 و 21 حيث تصرف 
شاول الملك طبقاً لما يخصه لأنه تناسى أنه ملك ممسوح من قــــِـــــــــبل الرب ..

==

من يقصد *بالخصوصية** الشخصية المستقلة* ؟؟

سأرد عليه يمثال بسيط جداً , هو الـ coins ..

فإن لها وجهان لكل منهما شكله المختلف الغير متماثل و لكنهما فى الأساس وجهان لعملة واحدة ..

أتمنى يكون المثال دا أبلغ من الأسترسال ..

==

أشكرك كل الشكر كيوبيد على موضوعك الجميل ..


----------



## zama (30 أغسطس 2010)

طبعاً رأى أنا الشخصى جداً 

أنى هديها الباسورد بتاع الميل و هكون عامل واحد تانى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..

و هعمل نفسى مش مهتم بميلها وأعملها برنامج spy anytime برنامج قديم أوووووووى ، بس بينفع بردو 

بيسجل كل حاجة بتتعمل عى الكمبيوتر (( كل حاجة )) ، يعنى لما أجى أشوف أيه اللى حصل كله ؟؟

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هاتوا الباسورد بالهدوء أحسن ..


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أغسطس 2010)

> *للمرأه*
> * ماذا ستفعلى لو طلب منكِ شريك العمر باص ورد (كلمة مرور ) الاميل*



اكييييييييييييد طبعا
لو رفضت ودى حاجة مش هتحصل يبقى بولد شك ملهوش لزوم
طالما واثقة فى نفسى ده انا اخلى لينا ميل واحد كومان هههههههه
ميرسى يا مان فى انتظار الباقى
​


----------



## dodo jojo (30 أغسطس 2010)

*نووووووووووووو..مش هاديها الباس ورد..الواحد ما يضمنش حبيبته فى الايام دى..شكرا كوبيد للسؤال ومنتظرين الرابع*


----------

